# Windy!!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just lost half my back wooden fence,Neighbors tree is down,luckly did not hit anything.Dang I hate wind-O,-


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Let's see some pics!! (Sorry to hear about your fence though)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Some of our vehicles are covered in soupy mud. When it rained it mixed with all the dust in the air and made a mess on the vehicles and house windows.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Some of our vehicles are covered in soupy mud. When it rained it mixed with all the dust in the air and made a mess on the vehicles and house windows.


 I had to go out and spray off our windows,you could not even see out of them


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Lost a tree in the front yard, and a bunch of shingles. We pulled the neighbor's swing off of the fence and put it back in their yard. I hate the wind.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wind sucks.......

.......unless it's duck season.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Power is out here. Sure wish someone had a Lantern for sale!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Power is out here. Sure wish someone had a Lantern for sale!


:rotfl:ound:


----------

